# plumbing quize



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

see how you compare to the home owners...
https://trc.taboola.com/foxnews-fox...jb20yCHdhdGVyODAyOIDY2eEGQJGkDkjVpg9Qt4ASWPUD


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Lots of flaws in that quiz! It was interesting at first but after 108 question I got fed up. Looks like 108 questions is about 65% complete???


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Lots of flaws in that quiz! It was interesting at first but after 108 question I got fed up. Looks like 108 questions is about 65% complete???


I stopped after about 10..lol...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

A shower head is not a fixture. The shower valve is the fixture.






.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> A shower head is not a fixture. The shower valve is the fixture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I was saying a lot of errors in that quiz so it makes it nul. It like correcting the replacement teacher all the time.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

Tango said:


> That's what I was saying a lot of errors in that quiz so it makes it nul. It like correcting the replacement teacher all the time.


I'm not sure anyone that knows any code from North America had anything to do with it.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

It's probably just a person who does publicity for that site.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I like the one that shows a picture of a touchdown clamp or some kind of tubing clamp,one of the options is "pipe clamp"

So I select that one, got it correct, but their description for pipe clamps : 

"To hold wood together while glue dries"

LoL.


This quiz so bad.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

This explains a lot.



CrappyQuizSite said:


> We’re creating a new brand of quizzes that are written, reviewed, and approved by top minds in the industry - ensuring *ach quiz you take is packed full of educational value. *


*


Top minds in which industry?
:vs_laugh:*


----------

